# Vinaros and Peniscola



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

The police are moving campers away from these two wild camping areas
Vinaros port
Peniscola behind fishing quay (but you can park here from 6 am to 9 pm )

This happend to about 20 motorhomes this week


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

We were in Peniscola in November, at that time the Police were allowing vans to park on on the beach side of the car park, it looks as though there is a new policy in force. 

We are now near San Rafael del Rio, at Spaetzlefritz, just a few miles inland from Vinaros. 10 euro a night inc. electricity, free parking if you eat in the restaurant and 4 euro for electricity, Alan.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

> *Peniscola behind fishing quay (but you can park here from 6 am to 9 pm )*


We were moved by the police from there several times and on one occasion a good few years ago it was after a birthday BBQ that had been going on all day, eating locally caught fish straight from the port, consuming copious amounts of vino tinto watch by the police all day, party in the evening (more booze and food) still under the notice of the local guardi civil and at 02.00hrs next morning they woke us up and told us to move outside the town limits or get booked.

No amount of prostrating about having a drink and not driving mattered to them so 15 m/hs were on the move and nobody bothered at all.

Would not dream of doing it nowadays though (the BBQ not the drinking :wink: )


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

erneboy said:


> We were in Peniscola in November, at that time the Police were allowing vans to park on on the beach side of the car park, it looks as though there is a new policy in force.
> 
> We are now near San Rafael del Rio, at Spaetzlefritz, just a few miles inland from Vinaros. 10 euro a night inc. electricity, free parking if you eat in the restaurant and 4 euro for electricity, Alan.


Is it poss that you could post GPS co ords for this place as we travel that way a lot
thanks


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

PenisCola!!! you're 'aving a larf aint ya? 8O


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Hello, Hogan, you cannot miss it. You will see the old town on the hill, really quite spectacular, El Cid was filmed there. The old town is at the end of a slim peninsula although you cannot see that because it is built up and you cannot see along the streets as they do not run at right angles. 

N 40 degrees 21.396, E 0 Degrees 24.374

Alan.


----------



## boggy (Sep 24, 2007)

We stayed at El Eden, Peniscola last week, if you know the site its right next to the Local Police Station. 
On a number of evenings when walking the dog there were 5 to 8 vans parked along the sea front in front of the police station, they were still there early next morning. 
The local police just drove past without bothering any of the vans parked up for the night.

We have now moved on to Benicassim, Fiestas of San Antonio started on Friday with a full week of activities and parades scheduled. 
Enjoyed this evening’s parade in the town centre, and the free barbeque in the local restaurant on Saturday evening. 

Looking forward to the bull parade, music show, beer day, tapas day, free cook your own breakfast, paellas day, etc , etc, etc......it’s a hard life  but hey the news reports say it’s getting warmer back in the UK :lol: 

John


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Hogan, if you get moved on there is a good enough Aire which can take any size of van opposite the Peniscola Plaza Suites Hotel, there is WIFI in the Hotel. You can stay on the Aire or just use it for service. 10 euro a night, just gone up from 8 and 2.50 for services, Alan.


----------

